
Interview with Steve Yegge on Rhino on Rails and more - fogus
http://techlive.biz/2010/07/interview-with-steve-yegge-on-rhino-on-rails-and-more/
======
mullr
This is actually more than two years old:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QD9XQm_Jd4>

Does anybody know anything further about this project?

